# IRT Stick And Dagger Movement In Kauai!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am just back in from a short trip to Kauai!  What a beautiful place with absolutely gorgeous people!  Anyways, I taught a class on the beach one morning and after wards had enough time to shoot a quick video of me enjoying some of the fun in the sun IRT style with a little stick and dagger movement!  Enjoy the movement!

[yt]6dmzqOoWpmo[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice Brian


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2010)

Excellent.....


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 17, 2010)

What a rough life you lead...    How kind and selfless of you to take on the burden of a trip like that!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2010)

Well you know me jks9199 I did it for everyone else!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 17, 2010)

Hehe, I think I did Naihanchi at that very spot!  Who did you find to work out with?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> Hehe, I think I did Naihanchi at that very spot!  Who did you find to work out with?



Hey John,

I had put out some feelers early on and a couple of guy's wanted to come and see what we do.  We enjoyed each others company quite a bit they are really good guys with a great appetite for learning.  Of course everyone I met on Kauai is good because everyone is so happy!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I had put out some feelers early on and a couple of guy's wanted to come and see what we do.  We enjoyed each others company quite a bit they are really good guys with a great appetite for learning.  Of course everyone I met on Kauai is good because everyone is so happy!



It's hard to be upset for long in paradise.  You still run into cranky people from time to time.  That may just be on my island though...


----------

